# Chris Benoit Murder Suicide



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I didn't see any mention of this. Since it's a Canadian forum, I thought I'd post about it.

I was a huge Chris Benoit fan, but it's hard to say R.I.P under these circumstances.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNe.../chris_benoit_070626/20070626?hub=CTVNewsAt11


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

He clearly flipped his lid. The answer to why will probably never be known.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

What a douche.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The WWE propeganda machine is working wonders. Its job is to make sure everyone thinks he was as asshole, and dismiss the whole thing. How about we actually try to think this time rather than dismiss things, and simplify them. If they can prove that steroids led to psychosis, it will have huge rammifications. And to respond to WWE propeganda, psychosis is very different from roid rage, which is why you dont see any evidense of a rage. I'd love to see Vince brought down, and you can see he is scared of that very scenerio.............


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

*shrug*

Poor woman and child... 

One less wrestler.... can't say that bothers me negatively


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

What scares me is that apparently he possibly waited as much as 1 day before killing himself. That's just awful, contemplating to continue living after murdering his own wife and son...


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

noobcake said:


> What scares me is that apparently he possibly waited as much as 1 day before killing himself. That's just awful, contemplating to continue living after murdering his own wife and son...


That could easily be explained as well as the rest if he was in a state of psychosis. In that state a person could go on for years without residing in the real world. You pump enough steroids and pain killers, and its just a matter of time before the brain chemistry becomes so out of whack that you start living in another plain of existance. Of course the WWE will present another side............


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

"Are you married?"
Happily.

"You must be a real pleasure to be around on a daily basis."
I am when I'm around people who don't think that the whole world has to think and feel exactly the way they do about every little thing that happens.... When I encounter people like that, any discomfort generated is all theirs. I don't let that bother me either.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Another alarming thing is people seem to be quick to blame the roids, but after all the man did murder his wife and son... And he was responsible for his own act of taking steroids in the first place. This whole thing is really regrettable.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

"you seem to hold everyone and everything in utter contempt"
You can be forgiven your misunderstanding, given what little you 'see' about me through an internet forum... What could possibly be seen as contemptible about helping a fellow forum member name a piece of art? Or casting votes that a forum member band might win a pretty big gig??? I suspect selective vision might be more a factor than my attitudes. 

"do you honestly wish that more wrestlers would die? "
And just where exactly did I even say that?!?! I didn't... You're projecting your own insecurities onto my opinion.... 


"You need help"
Ya... coming from you, I'll certainly take THAT to heart.... No.... really....


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "you seem to hold everyone and everything in utter contempt"
> You can be forgiven your misunderstanding, given what little you 'see' about me through an internet forum... What could possibly be seen as contemptible about helping a fellow forum member name a piece of art? Or casting votes that a forum member band might win a pretty big gig??? I suspect selective vision might be more a factor than my attitudes.
> "do you honestly wish that more wrestlers would die? "
> And just where exactly did I even say that?!?! I didn't... You're projecting your own insecurities onto my opinion....
> ...



...there's a reason why many of us have a specific perception of you, clint ole buddy:

" 'Nothing but flakes' sure seems to describe the internet as a whole........"

there's a word for that kind of negative attitude, but i can't think of it at the moment.

anyway, no biggie, my friend. for the record, for the sake of clarification, food for introspection, and all that. no need to get your feathers ruffled.

-your hippie dippie commy pinko decidedly unmanly socialist wet girls blouse wimp friend from canada:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> The WWE propeganda machine is working wonders. Its job is to make sure everyone thinks he was as asshole, and dismiss the whole thing. How about we actually try to think this time rather than dismiss things, and simplify them. If they can prove that steroids led to psychosis, it will have huge rammifications. And to respond to WWE propeganda, psychosis is very different from roid rage, which is why you dont see any evidense of a rage. I'd love to see Vince brought down, and you can see he is scared of that very scenerio.............


I'll admit I haven't heard everything yet, but what did the WWE do? They do a really badly mistimed tribute show BEFORE the full story came out about what happened. That was well meaning, but once the details came out they had to issue an apology and distance themselves from it. What else could they do?

Also, the wife had filed for divorce and listed that she feared for her children from what I have read so far. So maybe he was an 'asshole'?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

> More details are coming about the Chris Benoit murder-suicide. He apparently sent five text messages early Sunday morning between 3:53 AM and 3:58 AM to WWE co-workers before committing suicide, even sending some from his dead wife's cell phone. According to the WWE, the five text messages were:
> 
> (sent 6/24 at 3:53 a.m.) - Chris Benoit’s cell phone
> 
> ...


That's the latest bit I found... and this: http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/detailedbenoittimeline

Dunno how long that stuff has been up, just found it on a site I go on. 

I see the "funny" pictures have already begun: http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b337/ShaneFalco/Random/Deadoit.jpg


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Notice how alot of the information coming out is being released by WWE attorneys. They are choosing bits and pieces and feeding it to the media. I especially love how they are pushing the not roids because it doesnt look like roid rage. I would say they are pretty nervous, just like they are everytime they are close to being investigated............


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

This is not info from the WWE. The latest update I just saw on CNN is that he was forcing his son (who was like 7) to take human growth hormone. And had a history of assaulting his wife and abusing pain killers.

It's tragic but he was a headcase. The WWE does not need to 'feed' anyone any information. It's just a lot of info that was kept buried till something went horribly wrong.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> This is not info from the WWE. The latest update I just saw on CNN is that he was forcing his son (who was like 7) to take human growth hormone. And had a history of assaulting his wife and abusing pain killers.
> 
> It's tragic but he was a headcase. The WWE does not need to 'feed' anyone any information. It's just a lot of info that was kept buried till something went horribly wrong.


True story... I'd just like to add:



> Bob Ryder at 1wrestling.com recently spoke with close friends and confidants of Chris Benoit, there were apparently warning signs that something was wrong with Benoit. One person who wanted to remain nameless said:
> 
> "This wasn't roid rage, this was insanity. Roid rage doesn't last for 48 hours. There were signs that something was wrong. Stories have emerged that a year ago he became paranoid and believed he was being followed. He wouldn't let Nancy leave the house because he believed someone was out to get them."
> 
> ...


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

This is very sad. Bret Hart was on The Team 1040 or one of those sports shows in Vancouver by phone talking about him and all that.

I wasnt much of a Chris Benoit fan since he was mostley on WCW and Smackdown. That is kind of like messed up what happend to his family and himself...but none the less he was pretty cool. R.I.P


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The overall issue is the guy killed a woman and a helpless child, then killed himself. And he apprently abused the wife and the child. What the WWE has to say about it is such a small issue in the grand scheme of things. And there is definitely no way I will wish someone like that will R.I.P. They were choices he made.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Well you'd make a great prosecutor. A crappy one will look at all evidence and angles and try to piece together causes and try to prevent similar tragedies from happening again. A great prosecuter assumes that the guy was simply an asshole and ignores all other evidence. This is because its more important to dismiss things than look for causes. For instance, it was great that the Ontario prosecuter assumed Paul Bernardo was simply an asshole, and cut a deal with Karla to make sure the case would close real fast and they could wrap things up. Another great procecuter was the guy who went ot OJs with the set assumption that there was an intruder and ignored all the evidence to the contrary, and made sure that case would end the way it did. Its a good thing to ignore and dismiss. Its bad to look into things to find causes. You have a great future in Justice, please consider it as a carreer........


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Exactly the kind of non-inflammatory post one aughta expect from a Mod.... 
Who ever said anyone here was or wanted to be a prosecutor??? 

"he apprently abused the wife and the child."
Then death is too good for him.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

There was a history of family violence with this guy, a divorce/seperation and then this. He may have appeared to be a nice guy when he was out in public or hanging around with his buddies, but allot of these types usually do try to hide the cowardly scumbags that they truely are.

If he would have just killed himself and not his wife and seven year old boy, there really wouldn't be anything to talk about.

I can't think of any excuse for killing a healthy seven year old child that would change my view on guys like this, and he gets absolutely no sympathy from me. Guys like this should be castrated so they can't have children.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

"Guys like this should be castrated so they can't have children."
The problem is, we never know there's a problem until it's too late.

Otherwise your suggestion is solid!


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

The reports say that he murdered his wife first, then later murdered his son. There's so many things wrong with this whole thing, but I can't stop thinking about what terror that poor little boy must have felt. Breaks my heart.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

"I can't stop thinking about what terror that poor little boy must have felt. Breaks my heart."
See, here's why I come off as an arsehole around here.... Me, I HAD to stop thinking about it... cause as bad as what that little boy went through, there's that bad and MUCH worse going on *RIGHT THIS SECOND* all over the world.... 

I can't affect what happens to them, so letting what happens to them affect me is an exercise in pointless emotional self-indulgence.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "I can't stop thinking about what terror that poor little boy must have felt. Breaks my heart."
> See, here's why I come off as an arsehole around here.... Me, I HAD to stop thinking about it... cause as bad as what that little boy went through, there's that bad and MUCH worse going on *RIGHT THIS SECOND* all over the world....
> I can't affect what happens to them, so letting what happens to them affect me is an exercise in pointless emotional self-indulgence.
> Your mileage may vary.


...i'm with you bud, except for the "pointless emotional self-indulgence" part.

i tend not to get emotional about this kind of thing, but i try not to condescend to people who do.

you do know what "condescend" means, right?

:smile:

-dh


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> The reports say that he murdered his wife first, then later murdered his son. There's so many things wrong with this whole thing, but I can't stop thinking about what terror that poor little boy must have felt. Breaks my heart.


I though about this as well, I just hope he didn't know what happened to his mom, maybe he told him she was sick. Let's hope!


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I didn't know the boy was "mentally retarded". This puts a slightly different light on the speculation for me. Incredibly sad. 



> "The couple argued in the days before the slayings over whether he should stay home more to take care of their mentally retarded son, said Jerry McDevitt, an attorney for the league.
> 
> McDevitt said the wrestling organization learned from the couple's friends and relatives that the Benoits were struggling with where to send the boy to school since he had recently finished kindergarten.
> 
> ...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Well you'd make a great prosecutor. A crappy one will look at all evidence and angles and try to piece together causes and try to prevent similar tragedies from happening again. A great prosecuter assumes that the guy was simply an asshole and ignores all other evidence. This is because its more important to dismiss things than look for causes. For instance, it was great that the Ontario prosecuter assumed Paul Bernardo was simply an asshole, and cut a deal with Karla to make sure the case would close real fast and they could wrap things up. Another great procecuter was the guy who went ot OJs with the set assumption that there was an intruder and ignored all the evidence to the contrary, and made sure that case would end the way it did. Its a good thing to ignore and dismiss. Its bad to look into things to find causes. You have a great future in Justice, please consider it as a carreer........


I don't think anyone here knows what your point is in all of this. What exactly is there to stand behind with this guy? I was only pointing out that in the grand scheme of things what the WWE released the press really doesn't matter. The fact that he killed his wife and child, and that it was obviously planned out does.

I love these forums but I don't really appreciate a moderator insulting for no reason. I did not insult you in any way with my posts.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

"I don't really appreciate a moderator insulting"

+1


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Is it time for apologies all around?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Hey if I said anything offense sorry. But I was not insulting HIM in any way. His comments clearly are meant to insult me. And obviously targeted at other people in the thread as well. I'll leave it alone, but as a fairly active forum member, I don't appreciate being insulted like that by someone who is supposed to be a moderator.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Start a thread where either everyone appologises to everyone else for absolutely EVERYTHING... or... a thread where everyone says NO I'M NOT APPOLOGISING FOR ANYTHING EVER!


LOL

The end result will be the same, really...

,-)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

torndownunit said:


> Hey if I said anything offense sorry. But I was not insulting HIM in any way. His comments clearly are meant to insult me. And obviously targeted at other people in the thread as well. I'll leave it alone, but as a fairly active forum member, I don't appreciate being insulted like that by someone who is supposed to be a moderator.


I can appreciate what you are saying. The rules are to attack the post, not the poster. We all need to play by the same rules.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Finally I agree with a Clinton post...........


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

"Finally I agree with a Clinton post..........."
Welcome, my young Padawan... Your first step to the Dark Side is your first step into a bigger, more powerful universe. Learn well the lessons I teach you and one day, you will strike me down, and take your rightful place as Ruler of All That Exists!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,287383,00.html

Pretty big coincidence, lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

Why would you pay any attention to anything reported by Fox News?!?!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Why would you pay any attention to anything reported by Fox News?!?!


Lol I saw it on TV and then Googled it so I could post it, Fox was the first page that came up. 

http://www.dailyreportonline.com/Ed...sp?individual_SQL=6/29/[email protected]_Public_.htm

Better? :tongue:


----------



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

not again...just another scandal/tragedy to take the attention of the masses away from the real issues. This kind of stuff happens all the time. Yeah, I feel empathetic to the wife and son, but how is making a big deal about it being respectful?

anyway

:rockon2:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

"ake the attention of the masses away from the real issue"
And what real issue is that?


----------



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

lol its not like the world is in turmoil or anything...

darfur
iraq
afganistan

need I go on?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

And why should LOCAL issues take a back seat to inconsequential things happening on the OPPOSITE side of the planet?


"just another scandal/tragedy to take the attention of the masses away"
So you're saying that the ONLY reason that this murder/suicide is getting any attention is in an attempt to distract North Americans from other issues? Wow.... You must think the 'government' has a pretty low opinion of it's population.... 

I think you're mistaking chalk for cheese


----------



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> And why should LOCAL issues take a back seat to *inconsequential *things happening on the OPPOSITE side of the planet?


inconsequential? You think war has no consequences? You think letting thousands or even millions die has no consequences? I'm sorry but I can't respect your opinion. I respect your right to have an opinion, but I don't agree.



ClintonHammond said:


> "just another scandal/tragedy to take the attention of the masses away"
> So you're saying that the ONLY reason that this murder/suicide is getting any attention is in an attempt to distract North Americans from other issues? Wow.... You must think the 'government' has a pretty low opinion of it's population....
> 
> I think you're mistaking chalk for cheese


Its getting attention because people are in denial that the world is falling apart. Everyone wants to make a big deal about celebrities, etc but it seems like no one wants to make a big deal about the tragedy and crisis thats happening around the world. 

I don't think that international issues should take a back seat to local issues, both are equally important.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Murder suicides happen all the time. They usually get ignored by most people and the media though. This only became a big deal because a celebrity was involved.............


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

"people are in denial that the world is falling apart"
That's because it isn't... There's very little going on in the world now, that hasn't been going on for the last few thousands of years... 

Exceptions, population growth and rate of pollution... 

Wars schmars.... "You think letting thousands or even millions die" Thousands and millions of people die all the time... and if nobody died, we'd be up to our eyes in each other... The Human Race has WAY bigger fish to fry before it ever puts a childish thing like war away for good.... 

"both are equally important"
Horse pucky....


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

News is news. People will pay attention to what they want to pay attention to. This is an interesting, sensationalistic story. It attracts attention. If you are contemplating how it relates to, or is overshadowing other world events you are really looking too deeply into it.

Not to mention, that thread is about this story. Not about what else is going on in the world. Feel free to post a thread about Darfur or Iraq if you want to discuss them.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Murder suicides happen all the time. They usually get ignored by most people and the media though. This only became a big deal because a celebrity was involved.............


Yep...sad but true.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "people are in denial that the world is falling apart"
> That's because it isn't... There's very little going on in the world now, that hasn't been going on for the last few thousands of years...


You make a valid point except for the fact that for last few thousand years we didn't have to worry about nuclear weapons, chemical weapons and biohazards. The problems on the "other side of the world" don't necessarily stay on the other side of the world, as we all well know.

International and local issues are intertwined. If you have family in another country or part of our country, the national/international issue may very well become a "local issue" to you.

While I agree with you partially on the fact the wars are the least of our problems, the reality of it is, until we can get countrys and areas stabilzed and stopped fighting, we can't get those countrys to focus on the bigger problems at hand. To solve alot of our bigger issues we need more countries focused and making changes and being proactive towards them, which is hard to do when you are in the middle of conflict and unrest.

It is easy and understandable to focus on local issues as they are the ones which will impact us most quickly and directly, but we also have to realize the impact issues in other parts of the world can have on us in the long term.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Murder suicides happen all the time. They usually get ignored by most people and the media though. This only became a big deal because a celebrity was involved.............


It just goes to show that money and fame surely don't buy happiness. The guy had the dream, yet it seems like it wasn't enough.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

"we didn't have to worry about nuclear weapons, chemical weapons and biohazards"
So, it's a matter of numbers.... What happens to one person is somehow less important than what happens to 10,000? I call BS... 

"until we can get countrys and areas stabilzed and stopped fighting"
HA! We can't get MEN to stop thinking of women as property and as little more than sex-objects, and you want to get countries to stop fighting over stupid things like borders and/or ancient stupid-stition?!?!? We have great hoards of people (Mostly ignorant fat white men) who think it's o.k. to judge their fellow human beings based on the colour of their skin, or what they like to do with their sex-organs with a consensual partner or partners... 

These issues are at the same time, idiot simple, yet the hardest things to change... 

Deal with THOSE issues... THEN maybe, just maybe the petty fighting over borders MIGHT grind to a halt... 

Change peoples minds.... Their minds will change their hearts.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "we didn't have to worry about nuclear weapons, chemical weapons and biohazards"
> So, it's a matter of numbers.... What happens to one person is somehow less important than what happens to 10,000? I call BS...


I mentioned nothing about numbers, it is you who put that slant on it, not I. 1 life is as precious as a thousand. It's a matter of warfare that is now capable of making permanent and lasting negative changes on our environment and our ability to sustain life on this planet in general.



> We have great hoards of people (Mostly ignorant fat white men) who think it's o.k. to judge their fellow human beings based on the colour of their skin, or what they like to do with their sex-organs with a consensual partner or partners...


pretty broad statement to paint one race/colour on this. All races are guilty.
Just as easy to judge someone on what tribe their from or what deity they worship.



> Deal with THOSE issues... THEN maybe, just maybe the petty fighting over borders MIGHT grind to a halt...


It's not about borders and it hasn't been for a long time. Oil, Diamonds, mineral rights, religious beliefs and race for sure, but it's not about borders.




> Change peoples minds.... Their minds will change their hearts.


Very true, but until people feel safe and are not scared for thier daily exisitence it's pretty hard to get them to be able to think freely enough to change thier minds let alone their hearts.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

jroberts said:


> All things being equal, 10,000 people, or 1 Million people, or 1 Billion people dying *is* worse than 1 person dying. Does anyone actually think otherwise?


Agreed, what's with this 1 life is just as important as 10 000 garbage:zzz:. $1 < $200 1 apple < 2 apples 1 life < 10 000 lives


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

"permanent and lasting negative changes on our environment"
No such thing... It took our planet less than a couple of thousand years to recover from the "Event" (asteroid/comet impact most likely) that is credited with killing off the dinosaurs.... NOTHING we can do even comes CLOSE to that level of destruction.... 

"our ability to sustain life on this planet"
You mean, our ability to sustain OUR lives.... sure we might take a BUNCH of species with us, but we CANNOT "kill" the planet... 

"Oil, Diamonds, mineral rights, religious beliefs and race for sure, but it's not about borders."
Borders is all it IS about... and what side of the border oil, diamonds, or religious zealots are on... 

"All races are guilty."
There is only ONE race of upright-walking, tool using hominid on this planet.

"not scared for thier daily exisitence(sic.)"
You're not honestly afraid that the "War For Oil" is going to directly affect you in your daily lie are you???? 'Cause unless you're THERE, it doesn't.

"or 1 Billion people dying *is* worse than 1 person dying"
Bull... All people are already dead... Some few of them just haven't laid down yet... Yet.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Ooh, that's so mystic. :zzz:


:zzz:Sorry Mr. Hammond, but your arguments are losing flare and all the 7 year old kid logic just isn't cutting it, I mean...bringing up dinosaurs... There's all the political issues, the economical issues and whatnot connected to all these happenings and being totally oblivious to what's going on in other parts of the world isn't going to help. Sometimes you just gotta break out of the box, there's more to consider then just "oooh my gosh is this thing gonna affect me DIRECTLY...oh noes". And please know that your opinion reflects on how you've been brought up, what kinda society you live in, etc. One person's opinion can differ greatly from another. What's right in one person's mind is wrong to the other. That's why I wanna travel to the middle east or other areas in the world that are struggling, just to see everything for myself, to see the world for what it really is, instead of taking in all this bullcrap that the media feeds us on a daily basis. Now I don't know if you've ever traveled to the middle east or whatnot, but in my opinion you don't really understand what those people are going through, I'm not saying that I do, because I honestly don't, but it really pisses me off when someone pretends to know something they don't know jack about. I know you're one for saying what's on your mind and right now I'm saying what's on my mind, so no need to turn this into some kinda flame war:smile:.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

noobcake said:


> :zzz:Sorry Mr. Hammond, but your arguments are losing flare and all the 7 year old kid logic just isn't cutting it, I mean...bringing up dinosaurs... There's all the political issues, the economical issues and whatnot connected to all these happenings and being totally oblivious to what's going on in other parts of the world isn't going to help. Sometimes you just gotta break out of the box, there's more to consider then just "oooh my gosh is this thing gonna affect me DIRECTLY...oh noes". And please know that your opinion reflects on how you've been brought up, what kinda society you live in, etc. One person's opinion can differ greatly from another. What's right in one person's mind is wrong to the other. That's why I wanna travel to the middle east or other areas in the world that are struggling, just to see everything for myself, to see the world for what it really is, instead of taking in all this bullcrap that the media feeds us on a daily basis. Now I don't know if you've ever traveled to the middle east or whatnot, but in my opinion you don't really understand what those people are going through, I'm not saying that I do, because I honestly don't, but it really pisses me off when someone pretends to know something they don't know jack about. I know you're one for saying what's on your mind and right now I'm saying what's on my mind, so no need to turn this into some kinda flame war:smile:.


 
Posts are starting to be directed at individuals not the subject. Since you guys have moved way past the original subject I'm going to shut it down.

Sorry!


----------

